
Silicon Valley siphons our data like oil.But the deepest drilling has just begun - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/aug/23/silicon-valley-big-data-extraction-amazon-whole-foods-facebook
======
quiteawhile
I'm so filled with dread by this future we're heading into. I'm 29 and I feel
impossibly tired because whatever I do I'm heading the same way everyone else
is and it doesn't look good.

Sure, lots of things will get better, but I don't think it can get better
overall when we're giving this much knowledge of human nature to companies
that'll certainly leverage it against our rational interests.

The more I read about neuroscience and modern psychology, the more I realize
how much of our more basic (in the evolutionary sense) intuitions can be
exploited by people that know how to, and this much information gives them
that. It's been done before, yeah, but not to this extent and it worries me to
no end.

